# DS #2675: Dragon Ball DS (Japan)



## tempBOT (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3661^^Contributed by VISHI SO FISHI​


----------



## Jax (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally a "not Z" DB game!


----------



## Noitora (Sep 18, 2008)

holy crap it's out!!!!
I will do a menu translation or more!


----------



## knoxvillz (Sep 18, 2008)

oh yeah, and i found it already


----------



## Noitora (Sep 18, 2008)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> oh yeah, and i found it already








  I have to return from school first and then search for it...


----------



## OSW (Sep 18, 2008)

woot! i've been looking forward to this one it looks great!


----------



## ganons (Sep 18, 2008)

any language selection on the game?


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Sep 18, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> holy crap it's out!!!!
> I will do a menu translation or more!



Looking forward to it!


----------



## laurozza (Sep 18, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> any language selection on the game?


No...


----------



## knoxvillz (Sep 18, 2008)

its quite good from my quick go, you move via the stylus or the directional buttons and the buttons control the camera. i haven't figure how to attack properly yet but i know if point on goku while you have the power pole equipped you can extend it and attack. As for the language selection, theres none


----------



## Edgedancer (Sep 18, 2008)

The size is what puzzles me. From what i am guessing, it uses full 3d like the final fantasy remakes bu it still remains a small size ie, less that 60MB. I guess it must be the fmv from the beginning of the games.


----------



## kikoexe (Sep 18, 2008)

i read somewhere that this is more linear than phantom hourglass, so i guess it will be easy to breeze through this game.. i hope..


----------



## knoxvillz (Sep 18, 2008)

kikoexe said:
			
		

> i read somewhere that this is more linear than phantom hourglass, so i guess it will be easy to breeze through this game.. i hope..



yeh, theres not really much exploration in the game but it's very easy to play, you don't really need to understand japanese to play this game. I saw a wifi option on the game so i hope that maybe there's a co-op mode or sumthin


----------



## webyugioh (Sep 18, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> holy crap it's out!!!!
> I will do a menu translation or more!


I second that.
If some one rips and posts the files I'll be more than happy to translate EVERYTHING
Just PM me


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 18, 2008)

haha.. is really a nostalgic game~! remind me of my childhood~! hahaha


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 18, 2008)

Holy crap, best DS graphics ever.


----------



## ganons (Sep 18, 2008)

webyugioh and noitora why dont u 2 work on the patch 2gether?


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh
My
God

This is the best intro for a game that I've seen on the DS thus far! The game actually looks better than I originally thought it would - the screenshots really don't do it justice.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 18, 2008)

I definitely need to see what this game looks like when I get back from school


----------



## webyugioh (Sep 18, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> webyugioh and noitora why dont u 2 work on the patch 2gether?


If noitora wants to i've allready created a topic here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=105542

I can translate OK, but I have NO idea how to rip game scripts.


----------



## JPH (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh yay, it's here!
This GBA version was an excellent, light platformer. Can't wait until the US gets their own version, as I'm a real big fan.


----------



## granville (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't want to burst your bubble, but this is getting a US release. Bandai announced it would be out November 11th in the US. You can even preorder on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Ball-Z-Origin...793&sr=1-21

The game will be called Dragon Ball Origins here. Knowing the US company though, they'll probably censor the game. Isn't there a few scenes where Bulma pulls up her skirt and such. They don't show it, but in the US version, they'll probably remove the scene entirely.


----------



## Rehehelly (Sep 18, 2008)

lol best intro ever

Reminds me of the olden days of real dragonball :')


----------



## Noitora (Sep 18, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Don't want to burst your bubble, but this is getting a US release. Bandai announced it would be out November 11th in the US. You can even preorder on Amazon:


Who cares....


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 18, 2008)

This will only be the second original Dragon Ball game to get an English version.

Not counting any where the license was censored out.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 18, 2008)

YAY!
Awesome!! but unfortunatly not the Z-Series, I loved it =(


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh hell yeah! I think I'll give this a whirl, even though the English version is supposed to be out in December. Kinda looks like Phantom Hourglass and shouldn't be too hard to figure out.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

I love first Dragonball (or "Origins" if you like), It was a great cartoon, but I never liked Z-Series, they were kinda boring to me..

First Dragonball had great music, and most of all was really funny....It had great humor..
I'm happy it's already being translated by our members....I'll be sure to play it after they release patch...Graphics are amazing in this video..


----------



## Jax (Sep 18, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> This will only be the second original Dragon Ball game to get an English version.
> 
> Not counting any where the license was censored out.



LOL yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember playing that "Dragon Ball" game on my friend's NES. What a piece of crap. Everything tied to the anime was removed!


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Graphics are amazing.. and the gameplay looks a lot like Phantom Hourglass.. I'll wait for the english version now..


----------



## PedroTheLion (Sep 18, 2008)

OH MY GOD, have you guys seen the intro??
It's so goddam amazing! I was trying the game while I was on a bus and I was getting so psyched up that I almost punched the onld lady sitting next to me!


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 18, 2008)

I will try this, might be decent


----------



## yozyoz (Sep 18, 2008)

This game looks amazing, as a Dragon Ball fan, I will definitely try this once I get home.


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 18, 2008)

WOO! This game is going to be great! 

Surreee, this can get dumped right away but line rider 2 is taking forever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: IGN says the release date is November 4, 2008...is that the (U)/(E) Release?


----------



## PedroTheLion (Sep 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to save the game? I'm kind of lost here in the middle of all this Kanji/Kana.

A menu translation patch would be wondeful


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> WOO! This game is going to be great!
> 
> Surreee, this can get dumped right away but line rider 2 is taking forever
> 
> ...



Yes, it is


----------



## Zaiga (Sep 18, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Translucentbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw man, we're gonna have to wait a while.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks great, I'll give it a try.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG, do want. Has this been confirmed for a US release yet?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 18, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> OMG, do want. Has this been confirmed for a US release yet?


November 11, 2008 is the date for the US


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 18, 2008)

My pants just got tighter.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 18, 2008)

So many great games coming out all the time.

I've never been a fan of the anime,but the game looks awesome.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 18, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> My pants just got tighter.


they'll be tighter even more when a patch is released.


----------



## Pendor (Sep 18, 2008)

Paranoid Mouse Clicker said:
			
		

> Oh
> My
> God
> 
> This is the best intro for a game that I've seen on the DS thus far! The game actually looks better than I originally thought it would - the screenshots really don't do it justice.



I second that.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, this should keep me entertained till GTA IV PC gets out


----------



## xshinox (Sep 18, 2008)

nice release and look at that sexy bulma on the cover


----------



## granville (Sep 18, 2008)

I believe that this game has a few "dirty" scenes in this regarding Bulma. I'll bet they'll censor them in the US version.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 18, 2008)

oh yeah i remember that. bulma wanted you to touch her or something.


----------



## Anakir (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome. It's out. I'll definitely be playing it again when U comes out. Gonna try the J version. I really hope there would be a Z saga as well.. I loved the Z series. It looks like it wold be too complicated to make a Z series using the same engine since there's so many different movesets.. Hopefully I can be proven wrong.


----------



## granville (Sep 18, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> oh yeah i remember that. bulma wanted you to touch her or something.


I saw a scene in a trailer where Bulma pulls her skirt up showing her private areas or something to Roshi. It was hilariously and cleverly censored by using the dead-zone separation between the two screens as a censor block! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still think they'll remove that entire clip from the US version though.


----------



## kaspal (Sep 18, 2008)

i remember that part in the original anime series... it was freakin hilarious... this game is so far, the best game of the month!....


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 18, 2008)

that girl with the red ribbon in her hair has her ass in the other girl's face


----------



## icewarp (Sep 18, 2008)

Where do I get the english menus?


----------



## xshinox (Sep 18, 2008)

you dont. the game is in full japanese. wait for the release or see if someone will translate it


----------



## Pendor (Sep 18, 2008)

MOST RETARDED question ever:

Did anyone managed to skip the intro?


----------



## DespizingU (Sep 18, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> that girl with the red ribbon in her hair has her ass in the other girl's face



I was just wondering if I was the only one that noticed that chick is getting a pantie shot.

Anyways, I can't believe all these comments. I've never played a Dragon Ball game before. Guess I'll check it out.

By the way, JPH, which Dragon Ball game for the GBA are you talking about that is so great? Or is there only one for it? Anyone else happen to know? I wanna give it a shot.

EDIT: Yeah, there is a few for the GBA. Is it Dragon Ball: Advance Adventure?


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 19, 2008)

the us name is dragon ball origins


----------



## cupajoe (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been waiting for a playable Dragon Ball game. I guess they are already trying to compensate for the embarrassment that will be "Dragon Ball: The Movie"...


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 19, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it a real trailer? if so can i get the link.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 19, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here it is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHq4vGWBy0o...feature=related


----------



## Zanonymous (Sep 19, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> EDIT: Yeah, there is a few for the GBA. Is it Dragon Ball: Advance Adventure?


Yeah, that's like the only DB game for the GBA, the rest are DBZ.


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 19, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> ZenithMaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no the whole entire trailer


----------



## TaeK (Sep 19, 2008)

Is there any voice acting in this game?

If there is... hopefully you can get Japanese voice acting with English subtitles because the English dubbing is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 19, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> TheBestNaruto101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pendor (Sep 19, 2008)

Pendor said:
			
		

> MOST RETARDED question ever:
> 
> Did anyone managed to skip the intro?



Nevermind. 

The touch screen skip it.

BRB, going to shoot myself in the head.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 19, 2008)

Regardless of this having a US release, you KNOW it's going to be censored and use the crappy English voice acting.  If you guys want to do a translation, I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## X D D X (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, it's finally out! A translation would be great but it's coming out in the US pretty soon so there wouldn't be much progress made.


----------



## knoxvillz (Sep 19, 2008)

i don't know if someone has mentioned this yet but why is the dragon on the boxart violet/pink color?


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 19, 2008)

no idea, but you can bet when the game comes to the US he'll be green and have angry eyebrows


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 19, 2008)

Only played a little bit so far, completed the first 2 'episodes' of 'act 1' and am mightily impressed!

As has been mentioned, it is a little bit like Phantom Hourglass, with some small puzzle elements.  The animation is awesome, and the game seems to flow very well.  As a massive Dragonball fan, i've been looking forward to this for a while, and glad to see they done a good job!  I can't wait to play this in English


----------



## cosmiccinema (Sep 19, 2008)

I gotta say this is the best looking ds game I have seen (especially the intro)
I got one problem though; After the intro and I touch the screen a box appears and doesn't allow me to continue.  Does anyone know what im doing wrong?


----------



## Chopders (Sep 21, 2008)

I love this game, one of the best game even if it's in JP.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 21, 2008)

cosmiccinema said:
			
		

> I gotta say this is the best looking ds game I have seen (especially the intro)
> I got one problem though; After the intro and I touch the screen a box appears and doesn't allow me to continue.  Does anyone know what im doing wrong?



I agree best graphics I seen on a ds.  And press A if you can't touch the screen or maybe something is wrong with your screen.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 21, 2008)

have the power pole equipped, tap goku then draw circles around him to do a whirlwind attack, use it to bounce the energy ball back to the dragon.


Anyone have any idea how to use the crates to weigh down the switch so I can jump over the wall in level 2-3?


----------



## notnarb (Sep 21, 2008)

cosmiccinema said:
			
		

> I gotta say this is the best looking ds game I have seen (especially the intro)
> I got one problem though; After the intro and I touch the screen a box appears and doesn't allow me to continue.  Does anyone know what im doing wrong?


I'm having this problem too using an R4 with 1.11 (could the firmware be the problem?) on more then one dump of the game.  It goes


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 22, 2008)

Man, though this game does nothing any other 3-D DS game can do, the art style and production are just friggin' awesome! I'm not even a Dragonball or DBZ fan -- I know pretty much nothing about the story -- but I'm enjoying it. The menu-translation patch helps, of course (thanks to those who put their time into that). The character models are just so great. The only other game on DS that comes close in that respect is Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker. 

Can't wait for the English version, so that I can follow the story. The characters' faces say a lot, but it definitely looks like a game worth fully appreciating. It's also inspired me to check out the Dragonball story, so perhaps I'll try to find manga or something.


----------



## knoxvillz (Sep 22, 2008)

anyone experiencing any slowdowns with this game? i normally get slowdowns when the enemies appear


----------



## ohkilnam (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get this?

It looks too amazing to be not played!


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 22, 2008)

ohkilnam said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get this?
> 
> It looks too amazing to be not played!


I hope your not asking for a ROM.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 23, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> ohkilnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its obvious hes a noob and didn't read the rules
find it yourself


----------



## er_mouloud (Sep 29, 2008)

notnarb said:
			
		

> cosmiccinema said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same problem on a M3 Sakura with the translated 1.11, so it seems that the problem is the firmware.
By the way, it stops at the memory backup screen.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Sep 29, 2008)

Cute game.  Started playing it at work today.  Not very far in but seems like it'll be fun.


----------



## bajibbles (Oct 2, 2008)

anyone up to the bit where you've destroyed the Pig King's castle on the mountain of fire and you go in looking for the Dragonball? I just learnt kamehameha and in the room where almost all of the treasure boxes have monsters in them, i get up to that big metal block and don't know how to shove it. Any help?


----------



## softstar (Oct 26, 2008)

bajibbles , 

you must touch your head and immediately after that you must touch the top of the metal box

in this way,you will be able to shove the metal box off

i hope it will help you,have a nice day

ps : enjoy this awesome game,i am presently at the chapter 6-2


----------



## Syman (Feb 6, 2009)

Just discovered this game yesterday,  

Not sure whether i should be amused or bemused with the "flashing" and then finding her underwear!!!


on reflection, i laughed my socks off, so amused is the way to go.

Also, Goku's comment earlier "No Balls" made me laugh out loud scaring the dog!!


----------

